# TF Xmas



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Twas the night before xmas and all threw the hive, not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse(the beekeeper remembered mouse guards this year)
The stocking were hung by the entrance reducer with care, with the hope ST Bond would not soon be there.


When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the cluster to see what was the matter. Oh....Tim is back with words that shatter

Away to the upper entrance I flew like a flash, with stinger ready I prepare to dash as I know GregV is hopping mites take out the trash. With dead hives he might get a harvest like years past

On comes Square peg with his stethoscope, going from hive to hive, reporting good hope.

Then there is MLS, and he calls them by name -Now Tarpy, Now Seeley, Now Oliver and Spivak. On Van Engelsdorp, on Milbrath, on LOCKE and FRIES, he says it could work if TF would open its eyes

Chestnut is here, but he talks in vain, He did walk the walk, he feels the pain.and at some point Cryberg left, he tired of the game

Juhani sits high on his lofty post, but why not as Tim say’s he is smarter then most

Old Timer still represents, despite throwing his TF 3 deep hives over the fence.

Then there is the one with redacted name who we sadly lost, she stuck to her ways, no matter the cost.

Litsinger might appear by end of the night, he has done good research, and might do all right.


happy holidays to you and yours


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Hahaha!
Some talent.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Not bad! If was you I still wouldn't quit my day job though! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

The lurkers and trolls were amused by the post.
it's light-hearted and fun, unlike most.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Interesting to see what has changed, and what hasn't in the last 2 years


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

MSL:

Merry Christmas to you and your family- I ironically never saw your initial post. Quite well-written.

Here's sincerely hoping that the year to come is healthy and prosperous for you and your family and that you have a good bee year in 2021.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Had to give this thread a boost for the sake of tradition- Merry Christmas to all in the Beesource community.

May 2022 offer hope for brighter days ahead.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

It's that time of year again...


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Amusing. I love it. Too bad I cant celebrate - too busy worrying about my deadouts I guess.


----------

